# Kings and the Trade deadline.



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Who do you think will get traded or if anyone?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I voted Peja, but I think it'll be Peja and fillers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They are saying over on the Laker board that there is a Peja/Bobby for Odom rumor..thoughts?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> They are saying over on the Laker board that there is a Peja/Bobby for Odom rumor..thoughts?


I would love that to happen. :gopray:

Petrie make it happen.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> They are saying over on the Laker board that there is a Peja/Bobby for Odom rumor..thoughts?


It would be hard to swallow because one of my favorite players has already signed with the lakers and im not there biggest fan, and now my other favorite player might sign aswell, i dont know how i would feel about this trade. Odom would bring the Kings more energy and be more effective then Peja is right now due to the fact that he wants out. Peja would fit in well in the laker system and espically with vlade he would want to compete every night, and in return Kings get a great player that can have impact on the kings. However I really doubt that Peja will get traded at all so if anything happens I think this is one of the deals that dosent hurt the kings that much.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now help me here. How does getting Odom help the Kings. His passing ability is a huge plus, but he doesn't stretch defenses with his jumpshot and he is utterly useless without the basketball, as he rarely cuts without the basketball. I can see this move being made, if C-Webb is also dealt, but I don't see Odom as being a fit on the Kings personally. 

If Webber or Miller is not going to initiate the offense, then give the darn ball to Bibby. That's my thoughts on that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For the Kings sake I hope that they DON'T trade Peja and Bobby for Odom. As far as I see it, Peja is a better player than Odom. When he is on fire he cannot be stopped. Like HKF said I don't see Odom helping this team out, he doesn't seem like he could fit into the Kings system.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Petrie and the Lakers are both denying it.

Hey if that other Laker trade goes down, maybe the Jazz can buyout Vlade's contract and he can come be an assistant coach and get Peja into shape.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jack haley of the SCSR (southen california sports report) says that that deal is dead


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sources say Peja-for-Odom trade discussed 



> DENVER - With the NBA trade deadline approaching, one of the most prominent rumors circulating within Pepsi Center on Sunday was a potential deal that would send Peja Stojakovic to the Los Angeles Lakers for swingman Lamar Odom.
> 
> One source close to the situation insisted *there is strong sentiment within the Kings organization to trade Webber*, but that because of his massive contract (three years remaining at over $62 million) and previous knee problems, his market value has proven to be virtually nonexistent. Odom is receiving $9 million this season and under contract to the Lakers for four more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Whatever happens we need to trust in Petrie that he will only make this team better. Whatever happens we are going to win the Championship.

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I worry that Petrie is unwilling to trade Peja... But a Peja for Odom deal wouldn't work because Odoms problem in LA is that he sucks when he doesn't have the ball in his hands...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Since Petrie is in love with Peja , i dont think anyone will be traded...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber is unfazed by trade rumors 



> Every year, it's Chris Webber.
> 
> Headed here or there via trade, it's not really an NBA season unless the Kings forward's name is dropped a dozen or so times, regardless of rumor merit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Webber has been linked to rumors with the Knicks.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...3p-243053c.html



> Rumors abound that the Knicks are in the running for a number of players, including Sacramento's Chris Webber. The Knicks are also said to be interested in Atlanta's Antoine Walker and Toronto's Donyell Marshall, who continues to draw interest because of his friendly, soon-to-expire contract.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Webber has been linked to rumors with the Knicks.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...3p-243053c.html


Very interesting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hopefully Petrie has something up his sleeve by tomorrow at 12 PT...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Hopefully Petrie has something up his sleeve by tomorrow at 12 PT...


I hope so.

My question is and noone seems to be able to answer this so hopefully you know something, can the Kings now trade those guys that we're getting before the trading deadline?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

10 minutes to go....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like this is it.


----------

